# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  who is your vote for president?

## Armykid93

Who would you vote for?
Personally I like newt but I think all the candidates are crap this year

----------


## Times Roman

Libertarian = Raun Paul

I vote my conscience, not who i think will win, and he most closely aligns with my core beliefs

----------


## Armykid93

> Libertarian = Raun Paul
> 
> I vote my conscience, not who i think will win, and he most closely aligns with my core beliefs


I just can't get past the crazy stuff he says. I don't think he well get the nomination either he is very smart though

----------


## Times Roman

crazy to some = core beliefs to others

----------


## wmaousley

No politician falls even close to my core beliefs, if this were the case I would be a lying piece of shlt just like them. I am voting on the Republican ticket this year even if they nominate a Red ass Baboon.

----------


## soulstealer

> I just can't get past the crazy stuff he says. I don't think he well get the nomination either he is very smart though


RON PAUL... And please tell me what is so crazy? Which ideas?

----------


## Nooomoto

I almost don't want to vote as Mitt Romney is not my candidate, Santorum is my boy but he's not even close...I will have to swallow my pride and vote for Mitt. Getting Obama out is more important than picking the conservative candidate that's most closely aligned with what I hold as my values. I don't think the end result of the President being Mitt vs Santorum will be all that much different. I do think it's urgent to get Barry out of office, though.

----------


## AllAmerican-PCS

What ever president said that the first thing they will do in office is audit the federal reserve and every fu*king politition state and federal would get my vote.

----------


## JimmySidewalk

I dont know the biz in the US, but i thought obama was liked by the people, especially after bush. So why do you want to get him out so badly ?

----------


## Armykid93

> No politician falls even close to my core beliefs, if this were the case I would be a lying piece of shlt just like them. I am voting on the Republican ticket this year even if they nominate a Red ass Baboon.


Haha this made me laugh. The baboon party

----------


## Armykid93

> RON PAUL... And please tell me what is so crazy? Which ideas?


Like saying 9/11 was an inside job. He would be better than our current president though I'll give you that.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> RON PAUL... And please tell me what is so crazy? Which ideas?


A lot of people seem have trouble with his foreign policy. A lot of conservatives were freaked out with his stance on Iran, specifically.

I kinda like him, but probably won't have the chance to vote or him as he will not get the Republican nomination, and I would be angry if he turned out to be so self-serving as to run as an independent. He knows that would split the conservative vote and leave Obama in office.

I am in the "anyone but Obama" camp.

----------


## Armykid93

> I almost don't want to vote as Mitt Romney is not my candidate, Santorum is my boy but he's not even close...I will have to swallow my pride and vote for Mitt. Getting Obama out is more important than picking the conservative candidate that's most closely aligned with what I hold as my values. I don't think the end result of the President being Mitt vs Santorum will be all that much different. I do think it's urgent to get Barry out of office, though.


You are completely correct haha

----------


## Armykid93

> I dont know the biz in the US, but i thought obama was liked by the people, especially after bush. So why do you want to get him out so badly ?


Because he sucks. Bush was a good president Obama is not.

----------


## Armykid93

> crazy to some = core beliefs to others


I'm sure I share his core beliefs but his foreign policy and other things I've heard him say have turned me off

----------


## Times Roman

> I dont know the biz in the US, but i thought obama was liked by the people, especially after bush. So why do you want to get him out so badly ?


american voters are fickle/lazy/bad memory. No one likes the president during poor economic times. Period.

He made sweeping statements like all presidents do during his campaign that he failed to live up to, like all presidents do.

He also pushed through TARP. Scary economic times while it was happening, a bad decision viewed by most once we made it through to the other end without collapse.

Economic conservatives do NOT like Economic Liberals (just like I don't), and vice a versa

I personally did NOT vote for the man. and i'd give him a performance rating of about a C.

He is well liked by liberals, women and blacks. I'm pretty confident, just based on that, he will win the election. Most encumbants do.

----------


## Times Roman

> I'm sure I share his core beliefs but his foreign policy and other things I've heard him say have turned me off


I agree with a majority of what he stands for, but not all.

----------


## Nooomoto

> I dont know the biz in the US, but i thought obama was liked by the people, especially after bush. So why do you want to get him out so badly ?


We have record unemployment, record debt, record spending. All we have is a President that keeps telling us everything is fine and promises of more spending. IMO he's a high-class ***** that will say anything to get what he wants. The world thinks we are a joke, no one respects us, we are constantly being tested by nutty dictators who are doing everything they can to gain power in the world while we are cutting our military down. Everyone outside the US knows Obama is a punk-ass. Everyone in the US seems to think the world is a nice and friendly place because thats what they are being told. The war in Afghanistan, hey its over. If you declare your enemy no longer an enemy, you win the war by default, right? I have friends in Afghanistan RIGHT NOW who get into almost daily contact with Taliban fighters...apparently the message that the Taliban is friendly now didn't make it to the villages in the desert. 

In the day, most of the world hated us, but that was fine because they knew if they ****ed with us they were going to get slapped right back into line real quick. The same people who hated us were the first ones calling when their country got rained on and a mudslide killed 3,000,000 people, or some terrorists blew up a train station and they need our help to find the bad guys and financial aid to help with recovery. Those days are fast becoming long-gone, and it's sad.

He got elected, and I believe this to be true...because most people have lived their entire lives in our American bubble...and they don't see a "pie-ass nigga" (jail term, not racial) when they see one. As soon as he opened his mouth I knew he was a bitch and was lying through his teeth. During his initial campaign he promised America the world. Those of us who have spent some time outside of a comfortable bubble knew that he was saying was not possible given the times, or ever really. 

Ask yourself this. Would you depend on Obama to get your back in a street fight? I sure as shit wouldn't.

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Well yes, but unemployment, debt and so on are problems for each and every country in europe right now. All the presidents say its all ok when its actually even worse than we could ever think.

I dont think anyone disputes the fact that america is still top dog when it comes to war, but the problem in my opinion is the aggressive quest for petrol which lead you guys in all kinds of active-pasive-confusing wars with the taliban region.

----------


## Nooomoto

> Well yes, but unemployment, debt and so on are problems for each and every country in europe right now. All the presidents say its all ok when its actually even worse than we could ever think.
> 
> I dont think anyone disputes the fact that america is still top dog when it comes to war, but the problem in my opinion is the aggressive quest for petrol which lead you guys in all kinds of active-pasive-confusing wars with the taliban region.


Everyone would love to believe it was about oil, fact of the matter is America has seen no oil resulting from either war. China has, though. America has more than enough oil to sustain ourselves and a lot of other countries for a very long time. More than long enough for green energy solutions to be come real, viable and ready for primetime. As of right now they are the fantasies of greenies everywhere, and nothing more. But, for some reason there is a small but very loud group of Americans that don't want us to exploit. and harness our natural resources. This is another reason I and many others want Obama gone. Oil = money, and money is what we really, really need right now. Tax revenues cannot sustain the way our government spends

----------


## Armykid93

> I agree with a majority of what he stands for, but not all.


Same for me

----------


## Armykid93

> Everyone would love to believe it was about oil, fact of the matter is America has seen no oil resulting from either war. China has, though. America has more than enough oil to sustain ourselves and a lot of other countries for a very long time. More than long enough for green energy solutions to be come real, viable and ready for primetime. As of right now they are the fantasies of greenies everywhere, and nothing more. But, for some reason there is a small but very loud group of Americans that don't want us to exploit. and harness our natural resources. This is another reason I and many others want Obama gone. Oil = money, and money is what we really, really need right now. Tax revenues cannot sustain the way our government spends


If we drilled in our country gas would be a dollar a gallon lol

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I dont know the biz in the US, but i thought obama was liked by the people, especially after bush. So why do you want to get him out so badly ?


Perhaps because the news you are fed in Europe is vastly different....

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

It really isnt going to matter. The dollar will collapse at some point. 15 Trillion in debt and USA brings in 2.5Trillion in a good year. You guys do the math.....

----------


## Armykid93

> It really isnt going to matter. The dollar will collapse at some point. 15 Trillion in debt and USA brings in 2.5Trillion in a good year. You guys do the math.....


If we get someone to rid us of unnecessary entitlements and balance the budget the dollar will not collapse

----------


## Armykid93

> Perhaps because the news you are fed in Europe is vastly different....


lol yeah. other countries get really different news. Plus depending on what your media wants the news over there will change

----------


## Coolhand5599

Anybody but Obama! Daffy Duck would be better. Most likely Romney will be the candidate and I think he will be a good one. Not perfect, but we have no one perfect running. IMHO the economy, balanced budget and jobs are the top three that must be fixed and he is the guy to do it

----------


## Armykid93

> Anybody but Obama! Daffy Duck would be better. Most likely Romney will be the candidate and I think he will be a good one. Not perfect, but we have no one perfect running. IMHO the economy, balanced budget and jobs are the top three that must be fixed and he is the guy to do it


He has the track record to do it. He is also a genuinely nice man. Not my favorite because he hovers far to the left but he is better than Obama

----------


## soulstealer

> Like saying 9/11 was an inside job. He would be better than our current president though I'll give you that.


Ahhh... I get it... and the people in the middle east want to kill us because we are free and prosperous right?

It has Nothing to do with the fact that we murdered them by the hundreds of thousands assassinate their elected leaders and install dictators that oppress them and when they get out of control invade their country killing the dictator we installed and claim they need democracy right?

----------


## soulstealer

You guys are aware that santorum/gingrich and mittens have all said they will invade iran to stop them from obtaining a weapon. Syria has a defense agreement with Iran... So does china and russia.... If we go after Iran we will endup in WWIII... All because we cant mind our own business..

----------


## Armykid93

> You guys are aware that santorum/gingrich and mittens have all said they will invade iran to stop them from obtaining a weapon. Syria has a defense agreement with Iran... So does china and russia.... If we go after Iran we will endup in WWIII... All because we cant mind our own business..


i'm all for taking away foreign aid man. Would solve most of our debt if we got out of the countries that don't like us

----------


## soulstealer

> i'm all for taking away foreign aid man. Would solve most of our debt if we got out of the countries that don't like us


But heres the thing man... Only one guy will do that... Only ONE man will stop this bullshit... foreign aid.. Wars that are endless... Everyone else is more of the same... A vote for Romney/Santorum/Gingrich is a Vote for war and spending...

The only big difference I see is that Santorum is a religious nut... and the other two not so much....

OH and those ****in sweaters... WTF anyone who wears that many sweaters has got to be ****ed up in the head  :LOL:

----------


## wmaousley

> If we drilled in our country gas would be a dollar a gallon lol



If you look at DDR's or Daily Drilling Reports from te US you would know companies have increased their rig count by 50% in the last 2 years. The willisten basin is booming right now.

And no matter how many wells are drilled, the price of fuel being 1.00$ a gallon is long gone with the 90's. 

Source: I am an Oil & Gas Executive in the Middle East

----------


## soulstealer

Absolutely correct 1.00 A gallon gas is long gone and you can thank the United states government... For raping you blind through inflation to perpetuate the insane military campaigns over the years! YAY! Love the government!

----------


## Armykid93

> Absolutely correct 1.00 A gallon gas is long gone and you can thank the United states government... For raping you blind through inflation to perpetuate the insane military campaigns over the years! YAY! Love the government!


You think the military is to blame alone? what about the leeches stealing unemployment and foods stamps. I've personally seen people do both. At least war actually puts people to work. Sure some people needed entitlements but a lot of them are just greedy pigs.

----------


## soulstealer

> You think the military is to blame alone? what about the leeches stealing unemployment and foods stamps. I've personally seen people do both. At least war actually puts people to work. Sure some people needed entitlements but a lot of them are just greedy pigs.



Woah... I dont Blame the military... I blame the POLICY MAKERS... And in my opinion killing people for a paycheck isnt a good job unless its justified... 

End the Wars... End the entitlements... End it all... But the war is responsible for trillions with a T of debt... Thats crazy...

----------


## Armykid93

> Woah... I dont Blame the military... I blame the POLICY MAKERS... And in my opinion killing people for a paycheck isnt a good job unless its justified...
> 
> End the Wars... End the entitlements... End it all... But the war is responsible for trillions with a T of debt... Thats crazy...


I think killing the extremists is fine. They killed over 2k of our innocent civilians. But your right. Lol we pretty much agree w just see causes differently

----------


## oatmeal69

Worst. President. EVER. ANYONE but B.O. ~ I don't care if it's Manuel Noriega.

Attachment 120104Attachment 120105

----------


## soulstealer

> I think killing the extremists is fine. They killed over 2k of our innocent civilians. But your right. Lol we pretty much agree w just see causes differently


So then you agree! Ron Paul is the only choice for POTUS  :LOL:

----------


## Armykid93

> So then you agree! Ron Paul is the only choice for POTUS


He would be better than Obama

----------


## soulstealer

> He would be better than Obama


 and Mittens... and The grinch... and Anal frothy... and every president we have had in the past 95 years...

----------


## Jessgirl

Does it matter there all going to bulls*** with what they think we want to hear and then turn us around and bend us over.....

----------


## Armykid93

> and Mittens... and The grinch... and Anal frothy... and every president we have had in the past 95 years...


Lol idk about that one. I do like newt

----------


## Armykid93

> Does it matter there all going to bulls*** with what they think we want to hear and then turn us around and bend us over.....


Haha! Probably but being cynical is no fun do I try and believe a little bit

----------


## bobawpsol

hate them all honestly

----------


## Kk570h

Ron paul

----------


## gymfu

> RON PAUL... And please tell me what is so crazy? Which ideas?


Like saying he dosen't care if Iran develops a nucular wepon!
I agree with a lot of his views, but he is scary as far as forein policy.

----------


## gymfu

> It really isnt going to matter. The dollar will collapse at some point. 15 Trillion in debt and USA brings in 2.5Trillion in a good year. You guys do the math.....


Thank you, that about sums it up. This will be his legacy...destroying the dollar.

----------


## gearbox

> Thank you, that about sums it up. This will be his legacy...destroying the dollar.


I would love to have the same last name as the man who destroyed the dollar.. :Nutkick: 

president-probably Mitt

----------


## verino

Romney stated the first thing he would do as president is to get rid of Obama Care...when Obama Care was outlined from HIM during his term in Mass...Crazy! 
He seems like a nice guy but not sure he would be doing the right things in office such as cut federal/government spending (which would put a lot of private sector companies out of business). 

Im not pro Obama but Obama was handed one of the worst economic conditions and think he is doing the best he can do with the situation given to him. Not saying someone can’t do better but not sure the individuals currently running will do a better job. I think they all are liars in the end lol.

----------


## Kk570h

> Romney stated the first thing he would do as president is to get rid of Obama Care...when Obama Care was outlined from HIM during his term in Mass...Crazy!
> He seems like a nice guy but not sure he would be doing the right things in office such as cut federal/government spending (which would put a lot of private sector companies out of business).
> 
> Im not pro Obama but Obama was handed one of the worst economic conditions and think he is doing the best he can do with the situation given to him. Not saying someone can't do better but not sure the individuals currently running will do a better job. I think they all are liars in the end lol.


Hahha I think Obama was a complete gimmick ....to show a "black man as a president" ..I believe he went in to office with a set term and a set plan of action ,, just the guy to carry out the decisions made by other big time government officials .....THE US OF A is headed down the wrong path in my personal opinion ...in lehmans terms , we're all boned!

----------


## wmaousley

> Hahha I think Obama was a complete gimmick ....to show a "black man as a president" ..I believe he went in to office with a set term and a set plan of action ,, just the guy to carry out the decisions made by other big time government officials .....*THE US OF A is headed down the wrong path in my personal opinion* ...in lehmans terms , we're all boned!


I wouldnt say were headed down the wrong path, I would say were further behind no the said path than we should be and need to make up for lost time.

----------


## RA

If you want to know the truth just look at policies that have been pushed forward. Democrats wanted to make a push for everyone to be able to own a home. Again Dems dont care about the result, they care about their intentions. They forced banks to loan money to people who could not pay it back. Ask Barney Frank while Bush was president. He said theres nothing wrong with fannie and freddy...if you want to blame the economy on someone..do some homework. If you want fiscal responsibility you elect conservatives. You notice I didnt say republicans...conservatives

----------


## Kk570h

> If you want to know the truth just look at policies that have been pushed forward. Democrats wanted to make a push for everyone to be able to own a home. Again Dems dont care about the result, they care about their intentions. They forced banks to loan money to people who could not pay it back. Ask Barney Frank while Bush was president. He said theres nothing wrong with fannie and freddy...if you want to blame the economy on someone..do some homework. If you want fiscal responsibility you elect conservatives. You notice I didnt say republicans...conservatives


Forced banks to pay them back.. How does everyone begin the AMERICAN DREAM.? Attending high school..going to college.....and where are we after out of college? 30-60k in debt! We start our lives in debt..! Our main imports are from china , Japan, Germany, brazil , Russia..., all these 3rd world countries where we pay almost NOTHING for the products they send us and then charge us out the ass at Walmart and top distributors which are government owned anyway. Along with Tyson foods etc , they're chicken-factories , steroid pumped chickens ran by government to assure the product is on the shelves in due time... These are just a few things off the top of my head... But economic debt can suck my big toe . America is FAR from in debt idc what anybody says

----------


## Armykid93

> If you want to know the truth just look at policies that have been pushed forward. Democrats wanted to make a push for everyone to be able to own a home. Again Dems dont care about the result, they care about their intentions. They forced banks to loan money to people who could not pay it back. Ask Barney Frank while Bush was president. He said theres nothing wrong with fannie and freddy...if you want to blame the economy on someone..do some homework. If you want fiscal responsibility you elect conservatives. You notice I didnt say republicans...conservatives


Fair enough. Conservatives have their stuff squared away when it confess to money

----------


## Razor

Ron Paul

----------


## oatmeal69

> if you want to blame the economy on someone..do some homework. If you want fiscal responsibility you elect conservatives. You notice I didnt say republicans...conservatives


Exactly.

----------


## songdog

I think they all suck so I am not going to waste my time.

----------


## Razor

> I think they all suck so I am not going to waste my time.


What about Ron Paul?

----------


## grumpee

I will vote for anyone but Obama.

----------


## JayBee

both of the "2 main party's" are the same........Ron Paul if I must

----------


## zabster151

RON PAUL ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


what up ****ers!!  :Smilie:

----------


## majikz

I vote for the best liar...

----------


## zabster151

RON PAUL!!!!!

Duhhhhhh......

----------


## redz

I vote for me!

----------

